# Most useless grill accessory ever?



## LowRent (May 17, 2006)

I'm sure this has been brought up before, but I'd like to nominate a product for most useless grill accessory ever--and @ $19.99 damned expensive too:

Behold the $20 stainless steel hot dog grilling rack that holds, ta da, 5 hot dogs!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2006)

I DID NOT invent that.


----------



## LowRent (May 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I DID NOT invent that.



Oh yeah?  Then why does the U. S. patent office record reflect "Captain Morgan" as the patent holder?


----------



## DATsBBQ (May 17, 2006)

It wouldn't hold 5 of my home made sausages. Maybe three. 

I've found that alot of Chef's catalog stuff is on the pricy side, but I did get a good deal once on a deep fat fryer from them.
DATsBBQ


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2006)

Looks like one of those foot massagers!
 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 17, 2006)

Don't hot dogs come in a pack of eight?
Looks pretty useless


----------



## LowRent (May 17, 2006)

The way I see it each hot dog you eat off of that contraption would cost about $4.00 more than it should--because after you used it that one time and the smoke, grease, etc discolored it and you realized how difficult it was to clean and how incredibly worthless it was, you'd throw it away.


----------



## WalterSC (May 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Looks like one of those foot massagers!
> 8-[



Larry I was about to say the same thing !!  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Don't hot dogs come in a pack of eight?
> Looks pretty useless



No, the buns do! Hot dogs come in packs of 10!


----------



## Puff1 (May 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o  Why????????
I've never understood that :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 17, 2006)

It is a Marketing thing!!!


----------

